# Power Pivot Error "Many to Many" Error Is Incorrect



## LuisV805 (Nov 4, 2019)

I have a Dimension Table and a Fact Table brought in by Power Query. In Power Query, I added a Calculated Column to each table named "Report_ID". I'm trying to create a relationship in Power Pivot for these tables, but I keep getting the error message that Power Pivot does not currently support a Many-to-Many relationship. 

Just to be safe, I added a step in Power Query to delete duplicates on the Report_ID Column of the Dimension Table when bringing in it but, after refreshing all connections, I'm still getting the same error. I bit stuck at this point on what else I can check... Any thoughts?


----------



## Matt Allington (Nov 7, 2019)

Check if you have a blank in the lookup table, thanks can cause problems. Also, it the key is text, set it to all caps first. PQ will not correctly filter otherwise.


----------

